# Jennifer Lopez (Bikini) seen going for a swim in Portofino, Italy 5.7.2008 7x



## walme (14 Feb. 2012)

​


----------



## Q (14 Feb. 2012)

Very Weiblich  :thx:


----------



## Michel-Ismael (14 Feb. 2012)

...und damit auch very geil !


----------



## krawutz (15 Feb. 2012)

Rundrum gut in Form.:thumbup:


----------



## postkutscher (15 Feb. 2012)

ich hoffe ja noch immer das die mal bei mir anklopft und abends zum Frühstück kommt


----------



## Antrapas (15 Feb. 2012)

super bilder, danke


----------



## Punisher (22 Feb. 2012)

absolut rattenscharf


----------



## jelomirah (22 Feb. 2012)

:thx: für die bilder


----------



## TTranslator (4 Apr. 2014)

Also trotz der Begeisterung hier: hieße die Dame Meier, würde sie niemand eines zweiten Blickes würdigen.
Daher Glückwunsch an den Schneider von Frau Lopez der das "alles" so gekonnt zu verhüllen weiß.


----------



## vivodus (4 Apr. 2014)

Reichlich erotische Greiffläche.


----------



## mc-hammer (4 Apr. 2014)

ein traum von einer frau


----------



## sfera (4 Apr. 2014)

walme schrieb:


> ​


----------



## sfera (4 Apr. 2014)

naja super Körper kannste wohl vergessen,!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 004711 (7 Apr. 2014)

sie wird von jahr zu jahr anziehender


----------



## knutschi (13 Apr. 2014)

Sie ist die absolute Topfrau !!!!


----------



## milito55 (13 Apr. 2014)

che donna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buyakabuyaka (10 Mai 2014)

aller erste sahne


----------



## tmadaxe (12 Mai 2014)

oh Scheisse, auch ehemals schöne Frauen werden alt - und manche gar ziemlich schnell, wofür wir hier wohl ein Beispiel haben


----------



## slack2000 (26 Juni 2014)

Danke für Jennifer!!!!


----------



## canil (27 Juni 2014)

Danke für Jennifer! :thumbup:


----------



## terisha (16 Aug. 2014)

It's her after-pregnancy body, looking great!


----------



## samufater (27 Okt. 2014)

super bilder, danke


----------



## samufater (19 Aug. 2016)

Danke Super Bilder !!!!


----------



## danbastone (24 Aug. 2016)

:thumbup:


Jennifer Lopez is a BOMBSHELL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

danke für die herrlichen bilder :somuch:


----------

